# 5 New 14x7 Spoke Zenith Wire Wheels & Knockoffs



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

> FOR SALE...
> -5 New Custom 14x7 Black Powdercoat 100 Spoke Zenith Wire Wheels/5 adapters
> -5 New Custom Black Powdercoat Zenith Wire Wheel Knockoffs
> Prices are negotiable
> ...


[/quote]
They make 100 spokes :dunno:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> They make 100 spokes :dunno:


Yes Sir!! Had them custom made by JD himself  
He'll vouch for them!!
[/quote]
:biggrin: IF SOMEONE ASK FOR 100'S 100'S THEYLL GET


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

Here's the links bro.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/5-NEW-14x7-...sQ5fAccessories
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/5-NEW-Zenit...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> FOR SALE...
> -5 New Custom 14x7 Black Powdercoat 100 Spoke Zenith Wire Wheels/5 adapters
> -5 New Custom Black Powdercoat Zenith Wire Wheel Knockoffs
> Prices are negotiable
> ...


[/quote]
TTT FOR MY BROTHA GOOD PEOPLE THESE RIMS AINT GONNA SEE THE NEW YORK STREETS :0


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## kiwi (Aug 5, 2007)

Those are nice as Hell!!!!
If they were 13x7 I would
bid on them


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

would those 14x7 fit a 65 Impala with 1970 Impala Single Piston Disc Brakes ?? anyone know??


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

THATS A BAD ASS PRICE 

BUT YOUR EBAY SHIPPING PRICE YOU GOTTA BE CRAZY 475 SHIPPING WHEN ITS ONLY LIKE 150 TO 175 FROM NY TO CALI


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

$125.00 Shipped all 5 wheels


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

Waiting on U.P.S. :angry:


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

:angry: :scrutinize: Let me know was up ROB still haven't got my Wheels or my money


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

damn 4 goin on 5 months.... bad biz


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

DAAAYYYUUMMM what the deal....another scammer on the LIL??? :twak:


----------



## Scooter9495 (Apr 1, 2007)

He hasnt posted here for a month makes ya wonder.


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Oct 28 2010, 01:34 PM~18931875
> *DAAAYYYUUMMM what the deal....another scammer on the LIL??? :twak:
> *


 :angry: Hope Not, giving that CAT the benifit of the doubt, says he's a stand up GUY I hope SO :dunno:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

still waiting on UPS  :drama:


----------



## Scooter9495 (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Jan 6 2011, 11:14 PM~19527690
> *still waiting on UPS    :drama:
> *



:wow: WHAAAAAAAAAT?


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

ARE THESE THE SAME WHEELS?


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Mar 27 2011, 07:00 AM~20191138
> *:yes:
> *


POST PICS OF YOURS


----------

